# Motobecane Messenger single speed



## lapdog (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone bought one of these bikes? Bikes Direct have these for $349. Sounds cheap.


----------



## WVJon75 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have the Mercier Kilo which is basically the same thing and it was worth every penny.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

lapdog said:


> Sounds cheap.


You might be right. 

If it were me, I would convert an old road bike and beat the hell out of it.

-Rob.


----------



## Grindmonkey7 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Yes. I have a Messenger.*

I think it is worth the price. I've had mine for 2 months now and I ride it more than my other bikes, road use only. I have gotten the upgrade components bug. I plan to change
the drive train and wheels at some point, maybe the handle bar as well and the brakes.
What I'm saying is the frame is very nice, I wanted steel. I like the idea of the horizontal track ends and the track spacing on the fork ends. The bike rides fine, there is an intermintent creaking somewhere in the drivetrain. Possibly in the freewheel.
As far as conversion of an older bike, I've done that and this new MB bike is better as far as ride quality goes. Of course you could spend more and go for a Bianchi, Kona, Surly, Schwinn or SE. All are nice options.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the bike at all IMHO...steel frame, decent spec, low price. You could of course buy an old bike, strip it, and build it up with a similar spec for less money, but not that much less...with that said, I've never purchased anything from bikesdirect but I don't think Motobecane deserves the bike snobbery I sometimes see.


----------

